# What to wear for oral interview



## Mjames (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys just got my letter for my oral interview was just wondering how to dress. Should i go all out and wear a tie or keep it casual. Any help would be appreciated. Also what kind of questions should i expect and should i bring a copy of my resume and letters of recommendations?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

No jeans clean work wear with no stains or tears. Your not interviewing for an office job.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think a shirt and tie is appropriate. There is nothing wrong with looking professional and like you actually put a little more into this interview than wearing what you normally would.

We're not talking a 3 piece suit, just a shirt and tie like I had to wear when I stocked shelves in a grocery store when I was a kid.

Bringing your resume, letters of recommendation, and anything else that you may think could be useful will not hurt. Put them into a portfolio and if given the chance to mention them, you can motion towards the portfolio to show that you have them available. Again, anything that shows you being more professional or prepared will help.

As for the questions, that is anyones guess. There is probably a pool of different questions asked at each different local. Just be smart about it. The 2 focuses are productivity and union support.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A tie? You gotta be kidding me.

Think about what the interviewer is wearing and mimic that. Chances are it’s jeans, sneakers and a golf shirt.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> A tie? You gotta be kidding me.


 Yes, a tie. Is that really so extreme for you to understand?



> Think about what the interviewer is wearing and mimic that. Chances are it’s jeans, sneakers and a golf shirt.


 They already have the job, they don't have to impress anyone. But since you asked, the business agents all wear ties in my local and during interviews many people on the committee wear ties as normal business attire.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Yes, a tie. Is that really so extreme for you to understand?
> 
> They already have the job, they don't have to impress anyone. But since you asked, the business agents all wear ties in my local and during interviews many people on the committee wear ties as normal business attire.


Obviously different where you come from. I’m in a blue collar town. Only corrupt politicians wear ties.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Obviously different where you come from. I’m in a blue collar town. Only corrupt politicians wear ties.


I’m of the opinion that getting into a good IBEW local is like winning the lottery. You want to do everything you can to get a step up on your competition. Wearing a shirt and tie can’t hurt you in anyway. A shirt, tie, and pair of slacks can be had for $100. There’s no reason not to. 

Even in your so-called blue-collar town, are you saying that an applicant going into an interview that will change his entire life wearing a clean and ironed shirt and tie would be detrimental to his chances?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Did you watch the movie 21?

What are you going to do or say that's going to make you stand out from everyone else?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

99cents said:


> A tie? You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> Think about what the interviewer is wearing and mimic that. Chances are it’s jeans, sneakers and a golf shirt.


Half the interviewers are Buisiness owners. I can’t remember if you have to be a NECA member to sit on the apprentice board, or if that’s only for trustees. So they won’t be in jeans an sneakers. The apprenticeship director is a full time office position, so he’s going to be Buisiness casual at the least. The remaining few electricians would probably be dressed to match. 

I would dress Buisiness casual at the least. A tie wouldn’t hurt. 

As far as the questions, I have no idea.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd say business casual is safe. 

In most cases, wearing a tie and being slightly overdressed won't hurt and it might help. It shows you made a bit of an extra effort to look professional. You might get razzed a bit but it's a token of respect and that's not a bad thing. 

I could think of a few cases where it might slightly work against you. There's a poster here that's making the transition from CPA to apprenticeship, might make it harder to see him muddy to his armpits in a trench. If I was from New York trying to get into a Houston Texas local, it would probably be better to leave the tie home. 


If you just want to make sure they don't forget you, don't stop with the tie, go all in.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Knee pads.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Just look clean and neat....you are interviewing for a job where you are representing someone's company.

do a golf shirt or button down shirt with a collar.....clean and neat pants....belt and clean shoes/sneakers..... 

no ripped clothes....
no baggy jeans....
no skin tight jeans....
*no underwear hanging out...*

if you got metal **** in your face, nose, ear or anywhere else that is seen ....take them out.

If you have offensive tattoo's cover them.

its a tradesman job, not a office job so i don't think a shirt and tie is necessary but it won't hurt either.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> Knee pads.


Naked with knees pads moves one up to front of the line I am told?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Naked with knees pads moves one up to front of the line I am told?


You don't have to be naked, but a bib is advisable.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

brian john said:


> Naked with knees pads moves one up to front of the line I am told?


Pics or it's not true! :vs_laugh:


----------



## cloudy33 (Nov 6, 2019)

A letter of recom is not necessary. My tip for your resume makes it colored maybe just pick at least 3 colors. What I did before is I don't wear black. I wear something colorful like yellow so the hr would remember me.


----------



## Coyoteblue (Oct 4, 2018)

Mjames said:


> Hey guys just got my letter for my oral interview was just wondering how to dress. Should i go all out and wear a tie or keep it casual. Any help would be appreciated. Also what kind of questions should i expect and should i bring a copy of my resume and letters of recommendations?


Kneepads yamean?


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

The correct answer is: business casual...Google it if you're unfamiliar. 



I was interviewed by 5 guys at a table. They were all wearing dress attire, some ties, some no ties. I wore a nice polo shirt, tucked in, with ironed khakis and nice dress shoes. Dress like you want the job, but don't over-dress- you're not at a wedding. A tie probably isn't necessary, but it certainly wouldn't hurt. It's a fine line, and actually something that I thought about quite a bit myself.... I settled on "business casual". I don't know what everyone else wears, but I got the job. 

BTW: Don't ever wear a t shirt and jeans to a job interview. You'll have the rest of your career to do that in the field.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> I’m in a blue collar town. Only corrupt politicians wear ties.


Dude, I LOL at this post. Your a trip man. That was funny.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Tonedeaf said:


> Its a tradesman job, not a office job so i don't think a shirt and tie is necessary but it won't hurt either.


So I could wear either a shirt or a tie? But not both? I guess I'll try wearing a tie next time...


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I hired hundreds of people over my 35 year career and it always made a good first impression on me when someone showed up for an interview wearing a tie.


----------



## DashDingo (Feb 11, 2018)

Swallow, don’t spit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jeff Tremblay said:


> time to let it all burn down. thats one thing I like about the protesters. they are burning down places that were old and needed to go anyhow.


They are burning down their own neighborhoods, which we all love to watch :biggrin:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeff Tremblay said:


> Suits and ties are dead. I find that reality sad. But thanks to the low end generation of Liberals, things like women in stockings and a dress that is past one's knees, or men in a suit, to try to get a job, is dead.
> The interviewers started it. The people were showing up in suits, and the interviewer would say something like , "wow, youre dressed up nice. Now I feel under dressed"
> 
> Then turn around and not give you the job.
> ...



I usually show up to job interviews in an all white suit with a pointy hood:surprise:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> I hired hundreds of people over my 35 year career and it always made a good first impression on me when someone showed up for an interview wearing a tie.


:no::no:


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Mjames said:


> Hey guys just got my letter for my oral interview was just wondering how to dress. Should i go all out and wear a tie or keep it casual. Any help would be appreciated. Also what kind of questions should i expect and should i bring a copy of my resume and letters of recommendations?


Relax and be yourself, don't try to put on an act in an effort to impress the interviewer. I can't tell you how many times I have experienced that, and it always frustrates me. Answer all questions truthfully. Unless you are really good at lying, your body English will give you away. Prepare ahead of time because most interviewers will ask you to name your strengths and weaknesses. 

*Well... the joke is on me! I just noticed that mjames first posted that in 2019   *


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

macmikeman said:


>


That's da kine


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

HackWork said:


> They are burning down their own neighborhoods, which we all love to watch :biggrin:


It was painful to watch a recent interview of a black couple in Minneapolis who had poured their lives into their restaurant only to have it burned down by a bunch of BLM's hoodlums. :vs_mad: And don't give me any cover-up crap, the couple personally witnessed who looted and then set fire to their life's work.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> :no::no:


Matthew 14:31
Jesus immediately reached out his hand and took hold of him, saying to him, “O you of little faith, why did you doubt?”


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What does this have to do with wearing a tie to a job interview?

For the record, I don’t own a tie. I would have to wear a nice Hermes scarf.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> What does this have to do with wearing a tie to a job interview?


Nothing, this thread is so old that the kid probably got the job, worked his whole career, then retired by now.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

99cents said:


> What does this have to do with wearing a tie to a job interview?
> 
> For the record, I don’t own a tie. I would have to wear a nice Hermes scarf.


Basically the same thing you wear to your NAMBLA meetings.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

cuba_pete said:


> That's da kine


They all came from either Reyn's or Cooke Street at Ala Moana.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I pretty much always got mine at the markets. Your collection has me beat by a mile, I only have about 15. If I get my dream to retire there...that'll be my closet.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

cuba_pete said:


> I pretty much always got mine at the markets. Your collection has me beat by a mile, I only have about 15. If I get my dream to retire there...that'll be my closet.


You mean you're gonna take up with my wife and kick me outta my house?
Let me know where to send the plane ticket. Hell I throw in First Class as well...................... You my new buddy. Now I can go sail around the world......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

"The uniform" always works:

Dockers, button down shirt, and Sperry's.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

99cents said:


> What does this have to do with wearing a tie to a job interview?
> 
> For the record, I don’t own a tie. I would have to wear a nice Hermes scarf.


I bet you have worn a few Pearl Necklaces.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

brian john said:


> I bet you have worn a few Pearl Necklaces.


Wow


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you’re out there, Hack, I’m sorry I trashed your dumb idea about wearing a tie.

Miss you.

Sniff.


----------

